# Buying a New Sub



## froiromero (Feb 8, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

I am planning on buying a new sub under $600 for my Yamaha RX-V667 with Klipsch Quintet SL.
I'm looking at this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16882780025 but open to any suggestions. 

Thanks a lot!

Read more: Buying a New Sub - Home Theater Forum and Systems - HomeTheaterShack.com


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm clicking on your link & it goes nowhere:dontknow:?


----------



## froiromero (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm sorry, I don't know what exactly happened but here's the link. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882780025


----------



## krakhen (Apr 18, 2010)

I am right now considering exactly a sw around that price($600). And still haven't decided between the hsu vtf2 mk 3 and the epik legend.

Check them out.

Can't post links yet, sorry. But they are easy to find.


----------



## froiromero (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion. I heard a lot about the epik legend, I will consider that too. I just hate to spend a lot of shipping compared to the free one from newegg.


----------



## krakhen (Apr 18, 2010)

Well, it's also a much cheaper one all around. In fact, it costs and weighs half what the legend does. Two subs are not a bad idea.

It would just not perform as well as the ones I mentioned but it may be enough for your needs. The BIC F12 is usually well recommended and costs less than the Klipsch(I got a BIC V-1220 and it's nice for the price paid). You could also look at the Emotiva Ultra Sub 10 right now on sale for a little more than the Klipsch.


----------



## froiromero (Feb 8, 2011)

Here's another good deal from NE, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882780078&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL030811&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL030811-_-EMC-030811-Index-_-HomeAudioSpeakers-_-82780078-L0F.

What do you guys think?


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

I think its sold out.


----------



## froiromero (Feb 8, 2011)

I hope I got the last one because I just ordered an hour ago for $350.00. Fingers crossed.


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

Once again I've learned something new. The Klipsch Synergy Sub-12 from Newegg looks like a great deal. It would go well with the Mini Advent speakers and Kenwood (KM-106, KC-105, KT-75) separates system I put together for my girlfriend. The Advent minis sound good but obviously have no bass. For half off the original list the Klipsch is almost a no brainer.


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

Once again I've learned something new. The Klipsch Synergy Sub-12 from Newegg looks like a great deal. It would go well with the Mini Advent speakers and Kenwood (KM-106, KC-105, KT-75) separates system I put together for my girlfriend. The Advent minis sound good but obviously have no bass. For half off the original list price the Klipsch is almost a no brainer.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I think you'll be just fine with a Klipsch sub. My first was a KSW-10. I remember at the time how much I enjoyed the bass. Then as I got more into the home theater (and a bigger budget), I began to want a bigger bang. I can appreciate the difference now between it & the SVS PB-13U that I have now. Point being, I think the bass is what really adds the punch to movies. Whether or not you get all or most of it is a small difference that (without a side by side comparison by ears that know the difference) won't keep you from enjoying the movie. Let us know how you like it!


----------



## froiromero (Feb 8, 2011)

UPS tracking says it will arrive tomorrow. Can't wait!!


----------



## froiromero (Feb 8, 2011)

I am interested on SVS subs too. So hopefully by next year I will have one.


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

Multiple subs, that's the way to go.


----------



## froiromero (Feb 8, 2011)

Ohh man, I love it!! I'm confused though whether I'm going to connect the Sub 1 from the AVR to Left/LFE on the Sub or connect Sub 1(AVR) to Right on sub and Sub 2(AVR) to Left on sub. I have Yamaha RX-V667 AVR. Thanks!!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

You can ask the guys in the Klipsch forum or call their service department. Their older subs could actually increase their output by about 8 dB's by connecting to both inputs. That's how my KSW-10 was...just used a splitter on the end of the sub cable & hooked up to both inputs.


----------



## froiromero (Feb 8, 2011)

I have two Sub outs from my AVR, can I just connect Sub 1 to R and Sub 2 to L instead of using Y?


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Yes.


----------



## froiromero (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks a bunch guys!!


----------

